# Sieve rules not working in Roundcube, all logs clear



## Przem4S (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi,

I have a problem with my mailserver, freebsd 8.4, Dovecot (dovecot-sieve), Postfix, with virtual users. I used this how to http://www.ipsure.com/blog/2011/cha...eve-and-managesieve-within-roundcube-support/.

My logs are clear, with no errors.

My `dovecot -n` output: Pastebin: http://pastebin.com/2ENrmLQM

My sieve log (from Roundcube) output: Pastebin: http://pastebin.com/EAb5qv4H

My dovecot.log output: Pastebin: http://pastebin.com/3BGjQbgA

My maillog output: Pastebin: http://pastebin.com/zaW7fJNH

My dovecot.conf output: Pastebin: http://pastebin.com/paHYKK8B

Rules in Roundcube are not working. It's defined but mail is probably filtered, not moved to another mail directory.

Please help 

Przem4S


----------



## johnblue (Nov 29, 2013)

Sometimes you have to be aware of when you may have reached a point of dimensioning returns.  My thoughts are that you should cut your losses, install a fresh copy of FreeBSD 9.2 and then install iRedMail.

http://www.iredmail.org

I am running it personally and it could not have been dead easier to set up a complex mail server as what you end up with.  One look at _and_ not even reading any of  ipsure.com's so-called howto makes my brain hurt.


----------

